# Tell me what you think



## squatting dog (Jun 14, 2019)

This might offend people but... Veterans only get one officially recognized day but LGBT get a whole month.
I say, this is totally backwards.  Am I wrong for thinking that? 

Edit. I'm not an attention whore or anything, (I'm plenty proud to be a vet), but, to me, it just seems wrong


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2019)

As far as I know vets get a recognized and celebrated Federal holiday whereas the LGBT is not.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2019)

I don't get the comparison or the need for it but I do agree with the idea of acknowledging the service and sacrifice of all Americans who have made a difference in our lives.

Thank you!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2019)

There is no official LGBT holiday/month. Not everyone celebrates LGBTs or acknowledges that group's existence.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2019)

Didn’t know what LGBT was until jus’ now

First thought it might be today’s version of the MGB GT, of which I been rather fond of since the ‘60s


Don’t know or much care what LGBTs celebrate
Not my wheelhouse 

As far as vets, I think everday should be celebrated


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 15, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Didn’t know what LGBT was until jus’ now
> 
> First thought it might be today’s version of the MGB GT, of which I been rather fond of since the ‘60s



Ahh, MGB GT's.... fond memories  except of course for LUCAS... prince of darkness.


----------



## Trade (Jun 15, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> This might offend people but... Veterans only get one officially recognized day but LGBT get a whole month.
> I say, this is totally backwards.  Am I wrong for thinking that?
> 
> Edit. I'm not an attention whore or anything, (I'm plenty proud to be a vet), but, to me, it just seems wrong



I've never heard of LGBT month but that being said it's not a Holiday like Veteran's day. Government offices and banks don't close, and the mail is delivered. Essentially it amounts to a great big nada. You know what nada means? 






So it's nothing to get one's panties in a wad over. 

As for veteran's day, something that always did bother me was when I was working for the State of Florida everyone got veteran's day off with pay, whether you were a veteran or not. I always felt that only us veterans should get the day off. That way I could when the non veterans had to go to work, and I didn't I could rub their noses in it.  :bigwink:


----------



## DaveA (Jun 15, 2019)

I hate to admit it but I don't even recall when Armistice Day became Veteran's Day.  Nor the connection to the 11th minute of the 11th hour of the 11 day of the 11th month, with anything but WWI.  We used to have (maybe still do?) Armed Forces Day, sometime in the spring and I marched with my contingent from boot camp down Pennsylvania Avenue in the parade that day back in 1953.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 15, 2019)

Trade.... look's like you caught Harry Flugulman on a bad day.  :grin:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2019)

I would never waste my time watching a LGBT parade, but I will stand and salute the flag on Veterans Day. That’s just how I feel and I hope I don’t offend anyone here.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 15, 2019)

The only reason I can think of  why the LBGT community gets a entire month this yr  its the 50th anniv of the Stonewall Inn uprising in Greenwich Village in NYC
The riots that occurred back then was the start of the gay rights movement. The inn is now U.S. Historic landmark
I have some friends who are gay,doesn't bother me,we have a great friendship
Thanks to all the veterans who served for our country's freedom. I salute them Sue


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2019)

"Not that there's anything wrong with it...".  Hint: Seinfeld


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2019)

Normal people don't feel the need to march down the street declaring..'I'm heterosexual'...why do gays? (and before anyone calls me out for using the word 'normal', nature is motivated by reproduction, so anything which is unable to mate with its opposite number and reproduce goes against nature and is abnormal)


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> so anything which is unable to mate with its opposite number and reproduce goes against nature and is abnormal)



I guess that includes most of the ladies on this forum as they are well past the child bearing age.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Normal people don't feel the need to march down the street declaring..'I'm heterosexual'...why do gays? (and before anyone calls me out for using the word 'normal', nature is motivated by reproduction, so anything which is unable to mate with its opposite number and reproduce goes against nature and is abnormal)



With that logic, anyone using birth control, would be abnormal, too.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2019)

Olivia said:


> With that logic, anyone using birth control, would be abnormal, too.




That's the typical response  of someone who hasn't read the post properly!  There's a huge difference between.'unable' and 'chooses not to'.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> That's the typical response  of someone who hasn't read the post properly!  There's a huge difference between.'unable' and 'chooses not to'.



Except that's not what you said. You might want to read your post properly.


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> That's the typical response  of someone who hasn't read the post properly!  There's a huge difference between.'unable' and 'chooses not to'.



Two of my three kids have chosen not to have children. So how do you classify them?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Normal people don't feel the need to march down the street declaring..'I'm heterosexual'...why do gays? (and before anyone calls me out for using the word 'normal', nature is motivated by reproduction, so anything which is unable to mate with its opposite number and reproduce goes against nature and is abnormal)



Because gays were once arrested imprisoned for being gay.  Denied employment.  Denied housing.  Were beaten and murdered.  For being themselves.  For being who they are.  Now gay people can be honest with themselves and to the world.  Pride overcomes where shame and threat once were "normal".  That is why Rosemarie.  That is why an oppressed group feels the need to shout and celebrate that they exist and share this planet.  Even sharing it with hostile people.  Oppression still occurs in many hell holes of other nations where being gay is life threatening.  That is why, Rosemarie.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> Two of my three kids have chosen not to have children. So how do you classify them?


Smart.


----------



## Trade (Jun 17, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Because gays were once arrested imprisoned for being gay.  Denied employment.  Denied housing.  Were beaten and murdered.  For being themselves.  For being who they are.  Now gay people can be honest with themselves and to the world.  Pride overcomes where shame and threat once were "normal".  That is why Rosemarie.  That is why an oppressed group feels the need to shout and celebrate that they exist and share this planet.  Even sharing it with hostile people.  Oppression still occurs in many hell holes of other nations where being gay is life threatening.  That is why, Rosemarie.



I'll second that. :goodjob:


<font size="3">


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2019)

I feel the same, Pepper. You said it well.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2019)

Ditto ...(AzJim)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 17, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I would never waste my time watching a LGBT parade, but I will stand and salute the flag on Veterans Day. That’s just how I feel and I hope I don’t offend anyone here.



You are definitely not offending me.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 17, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I would never waste my time watching a LGBT parade, but I will stand and salute the flag on Veterans Day. That’s just how I feel and I hope I don’t offend anyone here.



Since when in this country did we start having to worry that standing and saluting the flag might be "offensive"?????  That is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2019)

My sympathy  goes with  "gay people".  They  must  feel  "which way to go."

One of my college  classmates  was gay  and we were friends as well as the other  classmates.
During recess we talked  and he explained re: "Gay  problems".  I learned a lot  from  him.
He never  hit on me. We were simply good  classmate  friends.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 17, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Ahh, MGB GT's.... fond memories  except of course for LUCAS... prince of darkness.



Hahaha  Our SIL had an auto/electrical re-building shop, a few years back. I used to do a bit of rebuilding to help him out, shortly after I retired, and the "Prince of Darkness" was mentioned quite often.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Because gays were once arrested imprisoned for being gay.  Denied employment.  Denied housing.  Were beaten and murdered.  For being themselves.  For being who they are.  Now gay people can be honest with themselves and to the world.  Pride overcomes where shame and threat once were "normal".  That is why Rosemarie.  That is why an oppressed group feels the need to shout and celebrate that they exist and share this planet.  Even sharing it with hostile people.  Oppression still occurs in many hell holes of other nations where being gay is life threatening.  That is why, Rosemarie.


Absolutely.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Because gays were once arrested imprisoned for being gay.  Denied employment.  Denied housing.  Were beaten and murdered.  For being themselves.  For being who they are.  Now gay people can be honest with themselves and to the world.  Pride overcomes where shame and threat once were "normal".  That is why Rosemarie.  That is why an oppressed group feels the need to shout and celebrate that they exist and share this planet.  Even sharing it with hostile people.  Oppression still occurs in many hell holes of other nations where being gay is life threatening.  That is why, Rosemarie.




There have always been homosexuals, it's nothing new. In ancient Greece and Rome, they were simply accepted...no big deal. Many of the men who became monks did so because they were 'gay'. It's only quite recently that they were seen as being unnatural, and were persecuted. Perhaps if they simply got on with their lives instead of constantly reminding people of their 'difference, they might get more sympathy from people like me. The men who own one of my local shops are a gay couple. They are very nice people and I get on well with them. It's obvious that they are homosexual, they don't try to hide it. At the same time, they don't stuff it down your throat either. As I've just said, if there  were more like them, they might be more accepted by the rest of society.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2019)

Gay teens have a high rate of suicide, over the years, I have comforted many grief stricken parents.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2019)

Trade said:


> Two of my three kids have chosen not to have children. So how do you classify them?



All three of my children have decided not to have kids. However, they are all in heterosexual relationships....therefore they are childless by choice.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2019)

I think the rise in homosexuality is caused by the pollution in our world. This is another thing which was predicted but ignored. Hormones are added to many of our foods, which is bound to have an effect on our bodies.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I think the rise in homosexuality is caused by the pollution in our world. This is another thing which was predicted but ignored. Hormones are added to many of our foods, which is bound to have an effect on our bodies.



Wow.  Just.....wow.


----------

